# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dy mundesi,nje zgjedhje

## arjan03

Do doja qe ta rihap temen qe eshte hapur me heret nga sweet_dreams.
Loja eshte keshtu:secili anetare qe do te postoje duhet te thote dy mundesi dhe te beje nje zgjedhje nga postuesi me lart.

Po filloj: Gjume apo Disko?

Argetim te kendshem!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

gjume ne disko.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Dukat

apo 

Lek?*

----------


## Endless

Lek.

kok a pil ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Lek.
> 
> kok a pil ?


Té bome.
Raki Skrapari a raki çorovode.

----------


## illyrian rex

Skrapari

femer

apo 

thember?

----------


## symphony

femër


ndjej apo ndiej?

----------


## Endless

na pak na te dyja.  :ngerdheshje: 


shtatzane me burrin tend, apo me dashurin e pare me mire?  :i hutuar:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> femër
> 
> 
> ndjej apo ndiej?


Ndijej.
Tritol apo dinamit.

----------


## Linda5

Te dyja ........po me shumic po qe mundsija :ngerdheshje: 

Bakllava?

apo

Revani?

----------


## naqeta

> Te dyja ........po me shumic po qe mundsija
> 
> Bakllava?
> 
> apo
> 
> Revani?


Burrat i zgjedhin te dyja  :perqeshje: 
kadaif  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Burrat i zgjedhin te dyja 
> kadaif


Po kshtu dolen tre me gjith kadaifin :ngerdheshje: 

Rrush?

apo


Kumlla?

----------


## naqeta

> Po kshtu dolen tre me gjith kadaifin
> 
> Rrush?
> 
> apo
> 
> 
> Kumlla?


Rrushi ,kadaifin e zgjodha per vete ,zgjodha nje se nuk po me vinte ndonje ide e momentit ,
ma rregullove shijen me rrushin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Boze 

apo 

limonad?*

----------


## broken_smile

boze

sheqer te bardhe apo te zi (sugarcane) ?

----------


## letaa

te bardh



pica
apo
tost  ?

----------


## broken_smile

pizza

lulebore apo luledele?

----------


## letaa

luleboree




diell
apo shii ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> boze
> 
> sheqer te bardhe apo te zi (sugarcane) ?


Sheqer me ngjyra ngjyra.(i lym koker me koker)
Kripe e jashme o kripe vendi.

----------


## broken_smile

> luleboree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diell
> apo shii ?


diell pas shiut




> Sheqer me ngjyra ngjyra.(i lym koker me koker)
> Kripe e jashme o kripe vendi.


ti si duket po flisje per nje lloj sheqeri tjeter..me nevojitet nje kile  :ngerdheshje: 

edhe kripa ska problem e jashtme apo e vendit, mjafton te jete si ai sheqeri ngjyra ngjyra

dielli duke lindur apo duke perenduar?

----------

